# Vispas 2015



## RheinTim (11. November 2014)

Eine frage zum Vispas. Ich suche einen Vispas oder Verein wo ich in der Midland Federation bin. Kann mir einer Tipps geben ?
 Danke !


----------



## crocodile (11. November 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015*

z.B. HSV Wisch (wenn Du Federatie Midden Nederland meinst)      http://www.angelninholland.de


----------



## forest27 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Büchlein mit der gewässerliste her bekomme . Die gewässerliste 2013-2015 ist mir dieses Jahr abhanden gekommen .


----------



## Hoffi (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015*

Kann dir nur die Infos geben, die hinten auf dem Buch stehen.

Sportvisserij 162, 3720 AD Bilthoven
Telefoon (0900) 202 53 58

www.sportvisserijnederland.nl

kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sie dir ein neues Buch zukommen lassen, wenn du denen eine Email mit deinem VISpas als Anhang schickst. #c


Nur zur Info, dein VISpas ist nur gültig, wenn du auch das Buch dabei hast (Ist wie ein Angelschein). Wenn du nur die Gewässer haben möchtest kann ich dir den VISplanner nur empfehlen.


----------



## crocodile (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015*

Habe irgendwo gelesen. dass es neuerdings wohl auch als Datei geht, spart man sich das mitschleppen des Heftes:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/include/downloadFile.asp?id=3623

edit: war wohl wunschdenken/mit Schweden verwechselt   ... Heft/Ausdruck muß man doch dabeihaben


----------



## forest27 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015*



Höffi schrieb:


> http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl#c
> 
> 
> Nur zur Info, dein VISpas ist nur gültig, wenn du auch das Buch dabei hast (Ist wie ein Angelschein). Wenn du nur die Gewässer haben möchtest kann ich dir den VISplanner nur empfehlen.



Deshalb ist es mir ja so wichtig dies wieder zu bekommen ! 

Danke für die Adresse !


----------

